# Report Your Ice conditions



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

Lets keep everybody safe on the ice Report your ice conditions no matter what part of the state your in and keep it updated for safety. Thanks and fish safely. 

[This message has been edited by ifish4eyes (edited 02-15-2001).]


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

BREST BAY ICE REPORT
LOOKED AT THE ICE TODAY AND THERE WAS A FEW NOT SO INTELLEGENT SOLES OUT ON IT. WITH THIS 15 TO 25 MPH OFF SHORE WIND YOU WOULD THINK THEY WOULD HAVE MORE SENSE. WELL ANY WAY THERE IS STILL EIGHT INCHES OF ICE ON THE BAY BUT IT WILL BE SPUD EVERY STEP YOU GO. WATCH AROUND THE FIRST 1/4 TO 1/2 MILE OF ICE FOR DRAINING HOLES. THE SAND AND OTHER DEBRIS HAS LEFT HOLES YOU CAN FALL THROUGH. I WOULD WAIT TILL AT LEAST MONDAY TO EVEN ATTEMT TO GET ON THIS ICE. VERY VERY UNSTABLE. USE EXTREME CAUTION!!!!!!!!!
TAKE A LIFE JACKET WITH YOU IF YOU GO AND DO NOT GO ON THE BAY WITH AN OFF SHORE WIND.
IM STICKIN TO INLAND WATERS MYSELF. BE CAREFUL AND STAY ON TOP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe'sCat (Jan 11, 2001)

Stoney Creek, upper lake (small lake). 

Minor caution: Entering via RidgeView, 2' at the shoreline is wet - just step over. I jumped my 200 lb. body up and down 5' out and solid as cement.

Ice is fine - 10" measured. All the rain is frozen on top, cleats are helpful.

Saw people out on the main Stoney Creek lake.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Went out on both the Upper and main lake at Stoney Creek. The ice is around 10-12 inches. The ice is smooth with lots of shallow cracks running all over the place. Saw one shanty on the upper lake and quite a few on the main lake (10-20) most off the Eastwood Beach area. The ice was frozen all the way to shore at both the upper and lower lake when I was there from 2-4pm. Only caught 1 small crappie off the Eastwood Beach area.

John


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Called my uncle who lives within sight of Bud's in fair haven and he said cars and trucks are still driving out. Going there tommorow.(but not in the truck)


----------



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

Fished Silver Lake in Oceana County 01/11/01. It has 16 to 20 inches of ice. Everything frozen except were the creek enters and I assume where it exits the lake. Small pressure cracks on surface from the last rain. Larry. 

[This message has been edited by ifish4eyes (edited 02-13-2001).]


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Mid Michigan area:
Lake Lansing had about 12" as of yesterday. I would assume other area lakes are in similar condition.
Dave


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Went on burt lake yesterday 2/11/01. There is 14"blue ice and on top 5"white ice. They are driving trucks and cars all over the lake. good luck chad 1


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I was out Saturday and Sunday this weekend. There is open water out in front of Brandenberg park. South of Brandenberg (between Cotton Road and Brandenberg) I could not get out far enough on the ice to fish. It was totally ready to go! I spent most of my time on some canals. I ran into a few rotton patches of ice on the canals where my spud could go through with one hit. If it rains some more and snows on top of it, there will be some pretty dangerous ice conditions. &lt;----&lt;&lt;&lt;


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

S.W. Mi. Fished a pike tournament Sat. at Miner Lake in Allegan , had to use ramps to get off from shore but away from shore there was 8-10 inches of ice. I would guess other lakes in area have similar conditions.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Ice at Fair Haven on Monday is excellent.Hard and clear and about 14in. thick.Lots of shanties were taken off the ice this past weekend. Watch out for the holes.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Stoney creek ice is about 12in. and hard (at least on the north side)


----------



## Young Steve (Jan 12, 2001)

Lake Neppesing in Lapeer county has a good 12" of safe ice on it. In fact there was a celebrity on the ice Monday afternoon. A chevy celebrity that is. Keep posting.


----------



## MOMS (Dec 11, 2000)

reeds lake G.R. 12" of ice yet. shakie by creek inlet. rest of it good 2/13 MOMS

------------------


----------



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

My Friend fished Houghton Lake 02/10 and reported they are still driving vechiles on the lake. There is 20 inches he said.


----------



## pykemike (Feb 10, 2001)

ice at the banana ***** in gibralter is 12- 14in. very slick need cleats


----------



## Mickmai (Dec 26, 2000)

Fished out of Selfridge on lake St. Clair this a.m. Ice is about a foot think but it is slick. You need creepers to navagate. I fished by myself. The portable shanty was moving a little with me in it because of the wind and the slick ice.


----------



## rivrat1959 (Feb 18, 2001)

fished Grand lake , just north of alpena friday, 20 inches of ice, driving trucks on it, also fished black lake thursday , 16 to 18 inches of ice and driving on the lake. plenty of ice up north , so get out and fish.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Fished Stoney Creek Impoundment. Ice is 12-13" thick and slick. 

John


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

Fished Thornapple Lk. Sat. afternoon 15-16 inchs of ice, I'm buying a power auger.


----------

